
Show HN: Finance News Aggregator - finzine
https://finzine.com/
======
finzine
Hey guys, I've been a HN-er & r/finance-er for many years and have noticed
that a lot of us are interested in a simple interface for tracking finance
news. The lack of a user-friendly system (i.e. modern design) really
frustrated me, so I built [https://finzine.com](https://finzine.com) — a site
designed specifically for finance/trading enthusiasts. It mainly tracks the
S&P 500 as well as a couple of business sections of various popular websites.
There’s a also an early option for customization in the menu. I'd love to hear
what you guys think. I built it specifically for folks who track the news many
times a day but it’s obviously not designed as a replacement for something
like a BB terminal. I'm definitely willing to tweak stuff and implement new
features if you guys feel it's needed. Let me know via the email on the site
or here. Thanks!

~~~
sabirc
How do you find the related links for a news story?

------
kidlogic
Very cool and I intend to use this more frequently.

I would recommend breaking out information into categories (e.g "commodities",
"bonds", etc.) for easier reading

Keep up the great work!

